# LGB have posted the 2014 new items on their site.



## BigRedOne (Dec 13, 2012)

There's a nice RhB anniversary Ge 4/4


----------



## eatrains (Jan 2, 2008)

Link to the PDF: http://medienpdb.maerklin.de/produk..._de-en.pdf

Looks like they're moving away from Massoth as their DCC/electronics OEM and instead going with whomever the rest of Marklin uses. I've read that it's ESU.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

There are some very nice items listed.......... 

It will be interesting to see what the sales figures might be...


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Well, other than two American steam locos, I didn't see any American frt cars.


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Their ad in the latest GR shows F7 A and B units and Mikado. Neither are in the 2014 catalog. What's up? Chuck


----------



## BigRedOne (Dec 13, 2012)

Is there a 2014 catalog yet? I was speaking only of products new for 2014.


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Click on the link on eatrains post. Chuck


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice to see the Olomana being reissued, too bad for me it will probably be $1200


----------



## BigRedOne (Dec 13, 2012)

Yep, that's the same document I found. I think it's only the new items, not a full catalog.


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

The site sure looked like a 2014 catalog to me. Chuck


----------



## eatrains (Jan 2, 2008)

That's just the 2014 New Items brochure. The complete 2013 catalog (including the New York Central mikado and Santa Fe F7) is here: http://mediencms.maerklin.de/media.php/lgb/pdfs/LGB_kat_2013_DE-EN.pdf


----------

